# Did anybody saw on Hwy 401 in GTA area trucks transporting airplane parts ?



## tech2002 (17 Dec 2008)

Couple weeks ago I was on HWY 401 going east, and saw flatbed 18wheelers trucks carry airplane parts covered in blue protective sheet, I was wondering if anybody saw it as well, wondering what they were for ?


----------



## AirCanuck (21 Jan 2009)

I'm not sure you'd get an answer on that one even IF someone knew


----------



## danchapps (21 Jan 2009)

tech2002 said:
			
		

> Couple weeks ago I was on HWY 401 going east, and saw flatbed 18wheelers trucks carry airplane parts covered in blue protective sheet, I was wondering if anybody saw it as well, wondering what they were for ?



Could be anything. There are many aircraft manufacturers here in Canada. I know North Bay has a Bombardier assembly facility to finish the CL-415 water bomber. Who knows where it was going and why. Lots of plane parts are shipped as such.


----------



## my72jeep (22 Jan 2009)

We have 4-6 trucks a week through Wawa with tail Assemblies, wings, and so on, going from Thunderbay to ???


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Jan 2009)

Are you all sure those aren't wind turbine parts?  I made that same mistake earlier this year....[ the blades look just like wings]


----------



## Journeyman (22 Jan 2009)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> *Are you all sure those aren't wind turbine parts?  I made that same mistake earlier this year....[ the blades look just like wings]*



Sounds about right. The Wolfe Island Wind Project (just offshore from Kingston) is in the midst of installing 86 wind turbines -- and yes, the parts are big and somewhat plane-like.


----------



## kincanucks (22 Jan 2009)

A couple of years ago I saw a big truck with things under tarps.  They must have been military.  :


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 Jan 2009)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> A couple of years ago I saw a big truck with things under tarps.  They must have been military.  :



That was the parts of the last Arrow, being moved between secret hiding places.    ;D


----------



## geo (22 Jan 2009)

Doh... time to move tha Arrow again... Chjeez - can't you guys keep a secret ??? 8)


----------



## my72jeep (22 Jan 2009)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Are you all sure those aren't wind turbine parts?  I made that same mistake earlier this year....[ the blades look just like wings]


Trust me plane parts up here.


----------



## SupersonicMax (27 Jan 2009)

They do carry planes by road sometimes.  I've seen a couple of Hornets in pieces on flat beds...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Jan 2009)

I've seen a SEA KING dragged down the road here before.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (28 Jan 2009)

there was a movie just north of Toronto at Maple in a rocquarry, stared Kristoffer Kristian Kristofferson , Cheryl Ladd, Millennium (1989 film)
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millennium_(1989_film)
i remember the truck carrying the airplane parts going past  my  grandmothers apartment in Toronto, near the Base , i think even part of the movie was shot on base in one of the hangers. so it is very possbile you  saw airplane parts from a movie, or from one of the aircraft plants in the Toronto area.  I am sure it could be anything, including military parts but chances of figuring it out without pictures is very slim.
my  guess it is the first of the repalcement aircraft for the CF 18, the Canadian made sleath plane.
good luck in finding it again, it is parked next to the arrow in the top secret hang near the ^^^^^^^ sorry i am not allowed to say where the hanger is but look for guys with long hair, ear rings, and non Canadian issued ray  guns gaurding the hanger and you will have found its hiding place......some where near a air port would be my  guess


----------



## belka (28 Jan 2009)

Could be parts of a CF-18 that was recently declared a write-off up north. I know they were sending most of the airframe to southern Ontario.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Jan 2009)

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> there was a movie just north of Toronto at Maple in a rocquarry, stared Kristoffer Kristian Kristofferson , Cheryl Ladd, Millennium (1989 film)
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millennium_(1989_film)
> i remember the truck carrying the airplane parts going past  my  grandmothers apartment in Toronto, near the Base , i think even part of the movie was shot on base in one of the hangers. so it is very possbile you  saw airplane parts from a movie, or from one of the aircraft plants in the Toronto area.  I am sure it could be anything, including military parts but chances of figuring it out without pictures is very slim.
> my  guess it is the first of the repalcement aircraft for the CF 18, the Canadian made sleath plane.
> good luck in finding it again, it is parked next to the arrow in the top secret hang near the ^^^^^^^ sorry i am not allowed to say where the hanger is but look for guys with long hair, ear rings, and non Canadian issued ray  guns gaurding the hanger and you will have found its hiding place......some where near a air port would be my  guess



That just made my eyes hurt and head ache. I have no idea what you're on about, as your lack of capitalization, syntax, grammar, spelling and punctuation made me stop about 1/3 through your post. Please try again. BTW, your link is also no good. It returns - 'Wikipedia does not have an article with this exact name.'


----------



## AirCanuck (28 Jan 2009)

agreed


----------



## Journeyman (28 Jan 2009)

Disagree with "please try again" in recceguy's response.

If someone is apparently going 'from kegger to keyboard," don't encourage them.


----------



## geo (29 Jan 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millennium_(1989_film)

The fella forgot to close his bracket... link works


----------



## Gramps (29 Jan 2009)

I did not see a truck carrying Aircraft parts lately but I have seen a few aircraft carrying trucks. Is that the same?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Jan 2009)

The title of this thread should appear on this TV show.


----------



## AirCanuck (29 Jan 2009)

I've been thinking something along those lines for days...


----------



## bradlupa (16 Jun 2009)

no  didn't you guys know that the Harper government, under the watchful eye of Ignatiaff, has devised a way to waste money by trucking little plane parts to CSIS so they can plant them in the soil so they will become big planes later.  Their idea of saving the farm land.


----------

